# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Gleichgesinnte

## marry

Leider lsst sich keiner meiner Freunde ernsthaft zum Surfen begeistern. Es wre schn, wenn es einige unter Euch gibt, die Lust htten sich mal ein bisschen auszutauschen. Vielleicht lsst sich ja auch mal ein gemeinsamer Trip planen...
Ich komme aus Hessen (Kreis Marburg-Biedenkopf), bin 25 und wrde mich als Aufsteiger bezeichnen. 
Wenn Euch das nicht `abschreckt meldet Euch ...

lg marry
(marie.s@gmx.net)

----------


## aloha_foggy

Hallo Marry,

komme aus Rheinland Pfalz - nhe Montabaur.
wo hast du denn vor zu Surfen? Fahre gelegentlich nach Holland 

Gru Marc
aloha_foggy@web.de

----------


## marry

Hallo Marc,

ja, in Holland war ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Leider komme ich immer nicht so oft weg, wie ich gern wrde... :-(  War in Renesse und Makkum. Wo fhst du hin?

lg marie

----------


## modis

htte interesse allerdings aus sterreich....
planst du etwas richtung italien??

lg

----------


## Pancho

Fahre aus dem Ruhrgebiet fters mal an das IJsselmeer (z.B. Stavoren). Falls du mal vorhast, in diese Richtung zu fahren, kannst du gerne eine PM senden. Bin ein motivierter Wiedereinsteiger.

Viele Gre!

----------


## ellisa70

Hallo Marry!
Verstehe - mir gehts genauso!
Komme zwar aus sterreich, aber vielleicht knnen wir ja mal einen gemeinsamen Surfurlaub planen?!
Liebe Gre Ellisa!
Falls du Interesse hast, schreib bitte an: ellisa70@sms.at

----------


## Fahrzumstrand

Hi Marry,
wohne in Kln und fahre auch gelegentlich nach Holland, meistens Brouwersdamm. Kannst Dich ja melden, wenn Du mal wieder lso willst und Wind sein sollte  :Wink:

----------


## lesnoj

Habe viele mir bekannte Spots hier gehrt.
Renesse, Stavoren...
Meldet euch doch einfach mal alle wenn ihr endlich dahin fhrt...
 :Happy: )
Vielleicht kann man sich auch vor Ort treffen oder sogar gemeinsame Tripp plannen.
Komme aus Bonn.

----------


## Pancho

Also, zusammen im Pulk fahren, gerne. Mitnehmen kann ich leider niemanden. Bis unter das Dach voll. Aber zum gleichen Spot fahren und zusammen Wasser schlucken ist korrekt. Im Zweifelsfall kann man sich auch vor der Grenze bei Bocholt treffen und von da gemeinsam fahren. Schleiche aber eher bei 110 vor mich her.

----------


## Gwendolina

hallo marry und ellisa,
da ich ende november mit meinem examen fertig bin, wrde ich gerne im anschluss fr 1 - 2 wochen in den surfurlaub fahren. da kaum einer von meinen freunden dann zeit hat, bin ich noch auf der suche nach leuten. 
gru
anne

----------

